# styloid process excision - Eagle Syndrome



## Zellerdh

Need help for CPT code for transoral excision of elongated styloid process (Eagle Syndrome).  Would the unlisted code 21499 be best or is there something specific?  Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## mburke81

According the th AAOHNS and Zupko you are correct with the 21499 code.


----------



## Zellerdh

Thanks so much.  Noted in my CPT coding book for next time it turns up!!


----------



## smiley64

*elongated styloid process*

What were your charges for the elongated styloid process? did you include a letter with op notes ? thank you


----------



## mburke81

Will have to check with your Doc to give comparable surgical procedure for cost.  Definitely will need to submit op report since it is an unlised cpt.


----------



## Zellerdh

*styloid process excision*

Sorry, I only do the coding and no billing.  Can't help you out on that.  I do agree that a seperate letter would have to be submitted though.


----------



## csampson3379

Did anyone ever find a comparable code for pricing?
Please help!


----------



## walshe

*comparable code*

Wondering if anyone was able to find a comparable code for pricing?


----------



## sutherngyrl

*Resection of styloid 21499 CPT*

Can anyone help with a comparable code?


----------



## sutherngyrl

*21499 excistion of styloid process*

What is everyone using for comparable code?


----------

